# Anxiety Pill



## weasel (Aug 16, 2003)

Can someone recommend a good non-prescription pill for stress and anxiety? I'm looking for something that won't make me drousy or impair my thinking ability. If not, then maybe I'll have to get a prescription drug, but they just have so...... many side-effects.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Anything with passiflora is meant to be good. (available at health food shops) But this may have a sleepy side effect.Try http://www.herbal-choice.co.uk/Tension.htm in case something there can help you. I personally recommend bach flower remedies. http://www.bachcentre.com/


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have been taking small doses of Xanax--prescription--with no side effects whatever--except it stopped my D in 48 hours.


----------



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

St. Johns Wort is as good or better for treating anxiety as it is for depression. Some of the effects are pretty quick, but you need to take it 2-3 times a day for several weeks to really stabilize your emotions. I have never noticed any fatigue or mental fuzziness when taking SJW, but others have. I don't think there is one medicine that is fully effective at treating stress that has zero side effects. You may need to try different things.


----------

